# spawn not happening!?!



## kenouboom (Jul 22, 2013)

I tried spawning my bettas... Male blew big bubble nest and was showing off for the female... so I release her a few hours after.... there was chasing, but not much bitting! on the second day the female was inspecting the nest but would get chased away... few hours like this and then it's like they wanted to mate but seems not one knows how to :-?... should I recondition for a few weeks and try again?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

How did you condition? How long have they been together? Some fish may take a while to figure it out... Up to two weeks.


----------



## kenouboom (Jul 22, 2013)

They were condition for 3 weeks... and they have been together 4 days now...no fins torn apart so guessing thats a good sign?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It doesn't really mean anything, actually. Some pairs will rip each other up and some will get off without a scrape. How did you condition them?


----------



## kenouboom (Jul 22, 2013)

Frequent water changes like every 2 days( 50%) ... and pellets twice a day. ( only give 2 each) i tried frozen food both they both reject it. indian almond leaves were put in their tanks during conditioning... but use regularly anyways...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok... That may be the reason. When I condition I feed my fish four times a day with pellets and frozen (or live if I have it) food, do frequent water changes, and let the pair see each other for fifteen minutes a day. 

How is the spawn tank set up? What is the temperature of the water?


----------



## kenouboom (Jul 22, 2013)

water is 80 to 82... i have a styrofoam cup cut in half and tape so it stays put... put in some indian almond leaves... piece of driftwood, fake plants for hiding... and an sponge filter...


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

To much is put on the word "Condition" if you feed your bettas twice a day with high quality food, this does the same thing as "Conditioning".
It is also good to card the breeders and let them see each other for a couple minutes a day.
Pellets are not my choice for bettas, daphnia frozed, Brine shrimp, white worms, grindals and a few more..I don't like black worms or tubifex I have had nightmares with those they are infested and I do not care where they are from.


----------



## kenouboom (Jul 22, 2013)

I have tried Microworms, frozen brine shrimp and black larve frozen but they refuse this food... the one thing they love is the pellets... I will seperate them again recondition... and this time let them see each other a few minutes a day... hopefully next time around works


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't feed them for 2 days, then offer the frozen. you need to get them eating good food, pellets are at best Ok even with the higher protein some offer, frozen is the way to get fish going live white worms are even better.


----------



## kenouboom (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok i will try that... If they refuse the frozen again what should i do?


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

When they get hungry enough they will eat it, I have never known a betta to turn down frozen after a day or 2 but then again lately I have been wrong an awful lot...........


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I have to agree with Darth. There isn't a betta I own that doesn't love frozen food. 

You can soak it in garlic guard or garlic juice to make it more appetizing.


----------



## kenouboom (Jul 22, 2013)

Then my bettas must be some kind of special


----------

